# Removing clippings from a PW



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi all,
I recently learned to add clippings on my PW. In the process of learning, I added a few clippings by mistake. I'd like to delete them. It doesn't say how to do that in the user's guide. 
Does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

"clippings"?

So, like highlights, bookmarks, notes?

Bookmarks you can remove pretty easily I think: you tap the corner to set it and tap again to remove it. There's probably a menu method too.

I don't highlight hardly at all, but I _think_ if you tap a highlight, you'll get a menu, and one of the options is delete.

Maybe works the same with notes? Again, I don't do that much at all.

You can see all your notes, bookmarks, and highlights via kindle.amazon.com. I think there you may be able to delete them as well.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> "clippings"?


I think so. They show up in this thing called "My Clippings".
I highlight a passage, then do something else, and they show up there. I can highlight a passage, then delete the highlight if I want to. I just don't know how to delete a passage from My Clippings.
Thanks for trying to help me, Ann.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Highlight.
In My Clippings, I have a couple of highlights and a bookmark I would like to delete from My Clippings. So basically I'd like to find out how to delete entries from My Clippings.
Sorry for the wrong terminology before. Reading comprehension can be a good thing,


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> Highlight.
> In My Clippings, I have a couple of highlights and a bookmark I would like to delete from My Clippings. So basically I'd like to find out how to delete entries from My Clippings.
> Sorry for the wrong terminology before. Reading comprehension can be a good thing,


Ah! So you're talking about taking things out of that specific file. . . . . . I know what you mean -- you put in a book mark, and then take out a bookmark and the file has information about both actions. And the highlight is still actually there, even though it doesn't appear in the book. Gotcha!

Couple of things to try.

You can delete the file from your kindle the usual way. I think what happens when you do that, is that, when you go back and open a book that had a highlight or something still in it, the My clippings 'book' rebuilds, but this time without the entries and deletions that are no longer there.

Alternately you can connect your device to your computer and treat it as a drive. Find the file -- it's a text file -- and edit it on your computer to remove what you don't want in it. Though I've not heard of anyone doing this since the era of the 1st Gen kindle. No reason I can think of why it wouldn't still work, though. It might be the easiest way, actually, to get usable electronic copies of any notes or highlights you want to keep. Though, again, that's also available, I think, via kindle.amazon.com.

FWIW, I get your annoyance. I don't like having the 'my clippings' book there at all. I tend to have my device ordered by most recent and if I do a bookmark or anything, suddenly "my clippings" is my most recent book. So I solved the problem by assigning it to a collection called "The Zon" (short for Amazon; I didn't want "Amazon" to be my first collection alphabetically). So when it changes, I don't see it because it's in a collection I almost never open.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you, Ann! This is exactly what I needed.
I was hoping a person could just delete specific entries easily in My Clippings, but I guess not. So I think I'll delete the entire My Clippings and see what happens.
Yes, having it reappear at the top is annoying when I add something. While I made collections in my K3, I'm too lazy/dumb to do it in the PW.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

If you edit the My Clippings file, make sure to delete the My Clippings.mbp file, otherwise your Kindle can get confused.  It happened to me once.


----------

